# who is the most iconic?



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

many furs have contributed alot to the fandom, giving us artwork, websites, friendships, fursuit styles and more. while it is impossible to make an official poll of all these furs, i ask that you name three furs that you think have had a great impact in our fandom. 

i will monitor the responses and tally them up each week. so for now, here are my three iconic furs. 

Alkora: for creating FurAffinity

Blotch: for the amazing artwork

Beastcub: for the quad fursuit designs


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien, Fuzzy Alien, Damien_Fox.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fuzzy Alien, Fuzzy Alien, Damien_Fox.


 
Hurr.

Rose Quoll?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

lol, Blahtch.  That's a funny one.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fuzzy Alien, Fuzzy Alien, Damien_Fox.





fuzzy alien is who now?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Blotch and Zen.

What about negative impact? For negative, Dalhusky and WolfeeDarkfang.  That's a lot of negative publicity.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally, I dunno why though


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Uncle Kage!


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

ummm you could post a negative poll alongside this one. 

if you had to force me to come up with a negative one... i would say whoever it was that took a shit in the elevator at FC two years ago...


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

uncle kage


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> ummm you could post a negative poll alongside this one.
> 
> if you had to force me to come up with a negative one... i would say whoever it was that took a shit in the elevator at FC two years ago...


 
Except that can very easily turn into a call-out thread, so yeah.

Also guys, please try to post more than just someone's name.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> uncle kage


 
Uncle Kage!


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 20, 2010)

ZEN, without a doubt. Almost everyone I know(including me) loves his work.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Ken Fletcher, he was only responsible for founding the first ever funny animal fanzine in the late 70's, you uncultured whippersnappers. :V

Adam Wan, because who else can gather over 22,000 watchers on FA and then rage quit because "the love of his life is gone forever", typical furfag behaviour.

And last but not least, me, because I'm a pretty cool skunk fucker and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except that can very easily turn into a call-out thread, so yeah.
> 
> Also guys, please try to post more than just someone's name.


 
yeah... wouldn't want to cause a furry world war 1.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Uncle Kage!


 
Uncle Kage*.*


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know any of them :V


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Ken Fletcher, he was only responsible for founding the first ever funny animal fanzine in the late 70's, you uncultured whippersnappers. :V
> 
> Adam Wan, because who else can gather over 22,000 watchers on FA and then rage quit because "the love of his life is gone forever", typical furfag behaviour.
> 
> And last but not least, me, because I'm a pretty cool skunk fucker and doesn't afraid of anything.






holy crap i forgot ken fletcher... 

*punches myself*


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I don't know any of them :V


 
oh shut the fuck up
just say whitenoise


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> ZEN, without a doubt. Almost everyone I know(including me) loves his work.



I don't.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

I wonder if people will bother to mention any good artists in this thread.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I wonder if people will bother to mention any good artists in this thread.



i could mention millions. 

but for now i'll say KETO!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I don't.


 
yeah i dont even know who that is
i mean, i think everyone should like astronautilus' art
but like nobody does

okay whatever
dont you favorite that inflation artist
dont you do it
ugh
goddammit


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

TaniDaReal!

<33


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 20, 2010)

H0rs3, for the best 3D animations.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 20, 2010)

allan


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

Aaron


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

TrueFurry I think 

Tash :|

I dunno


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Well...  i'd say me because i'm the most narcissistic furry and because I have unleashed upon this forum one of the most successful trolls ever.  I am the master troll.  You will all bow down before me, in all my trolly glory...  until that "link" guy comes and sticks the master sword into my skull...


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

lol troll

i'll refer to you as troll doll from now on. you shall be my naked matty haired midget.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going to get flamed for this, but Coopertom is damn near iconic. He's the only suiter that isn't all peppy and more importantly, HE TALKS IN SUIT! Badass, I know.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well...  i'd say me because i'm the most narcissistic furry and because I have unleashed upon this forum one of the most successful trolls ever.  I am the master troll.  You will all bow down before me, in all my trolly glory...  until that "link" guy comes and sticks the master sword into my skull...


 You want us to stroke your dick ego?

Shut up


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

man i dont know anyone in this thread !!!!

zeriara


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> man i dont know anyone in this thread !!!!
> 
> zeriara



hi i'm damien. 

and now you know me!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> H0rs3, for the best 3D animations.


 
They all look the same.  Even the tails all look like lumps of flesh with fuzz on them.  Also, beach-ball tits and poor anatomy.



Harebelle said:


> TaniDaReal!
> 
> <33



Meh.



Smelge said:


> I don't.


 
This here.  Zen is overrated.

LOL OVERLY BLURRED SHADING AND DICKS AM I GUD ARTIST NAO


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> They all look the same. Even the tails all look like lumps of flesh with fuzz on them. Also, beach-ball tits and poor anatomy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about keto, blotch and krat?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

That chick on Tyra, that guy who almost froze to death, and that person who makes the great fursuits.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2010)

Let me say this before more people say Blotch:

Isn't Blotch two guys, not one?


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me say this before more people say Blotch:
> 
> Isn't Blotch two guys, not one?


 iirc yes


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me say this before more people say Blotch:
> 
> Isn't Blotch two guys, not one?



ummm who cares?

blotch is blotch. if there are a dozen people working at one piece and all decide to put it under a creator named "blotch" then they will ALL be refered to as blotch. 

unless blotch has multiple personalities, which we should then take a step back.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> what about keto, blotch and krat?



Keto is meh, I don't like Blotch, and I love Krat.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me say this before more people say Blotch:
> 
> Isn't Blotch two guys, not one?


 
Blotch is two girls.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> ummm who cares?
> 
> blotch is blotch. if there are a dozen people working at one piece and all decide to put it under a creator named "blotch" then they will ALL be refered to as blotch.
> 
> unless blotch has multiple personalities, which we should then take a step back.


If I'm not mistaken, Blotch has two different names


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Blotch has two different names


 
Blotch is two different people.  Blotch is both Kenket and BlackTeagan.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Keto is meh, I don't like Blotch, and I love Krat.
> 
> 
> 
> Blotch is two girls.





ok we can agree on krat. awesome. 

why don't you post others that you like while you comment others.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

2 gryphon, the furry howie mandel


because furries need a comedian who understands them GOSH

and also a comedian who is incapable of eliciting a joyous spasming of the throat and mouth


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Blotch is two different people.  Blotch is both Kenket and BlackTeagan.


 kay, thanks for the clarity


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> ok we can agree on krat. awesome.
> 
> why don't you post others that you like while you comment others.


 
I like KaShe (formerly Deatzh), Vivisection Bob, Zooni, and Leilryu.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do furry artists have such goofy names


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Mick Trancy


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Harley
H&K
Scotty

These should be the furry spokes people.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Why do furry artists have such goofy names



because some people just hate their birth names. 

what if they had these names?

anita bath
hugh jazz
dusan mandic


i would change my name too...


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

Why _is_ H&K so well known on FA?


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Why _is_ H&K so well known on FA?


2 words: Epic buttsecks.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Why _is_ H&K so well known on FA?


 He's a pretty cool guy


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's a pretty cool guy


 [This]

But I think HAXX is taking his place.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

So...  If you want to be known on FA, be a gay fox and have a name starting in "H".
...and according to usarise;  "epic buttsecks" helps...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll pick a group of people

Trolls

who else would fire people up and give them pride for a fetish? :|


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2010)

Krat would enjoy her e-fame more if you told her how much you like her work. Because you know.. she don't lurk the forums. She deserves much credit for developing a style like that. Positively unique to anything I've ever seen.
Alas, I have a bias toward Krat.


I also enjoy macroceli's work. Hell even his old shit's good.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 21, 2010)

OP, who are those people?

Considering the fact that it is the best to use a site withotu knowing who created it.

Nobody really helped the fandom for 'Being Amazing'. People are just people.

The first time a person wil add to the fandom is when he will make money out of it while still making it more popular


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Harley
> *H&K
> Scotty
> *
> These should be the furry spokes people.


 What.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Here are the icons I see in the fandom.  My knowledge of the fandom is limited to this forum, so bear with me.

Jashwa: For being an intelligent troll who's posts I usually agree with
Brazen: For being the best troll on the entire forum
Tashkent Fox: For daring to have different opinions, express them in a closed minded way, create hilarious threads, and get banned
Heckler&Koch: Because Usarise said so
HAXX: His reaction to being called gay is hilarious
south syde dobe: For being black
Pliio8: He's not really iconic, but he did start the lombax avatar meme about a month ago, plus I had to add a normal person here just because
Fuzzy Alien: For talking about penis


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

i think allan is a pretty cool guy. he freezes to death and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Here are the icons I see in the fandom.  My knowledge of the fandom is limited to this forum, so bear with me.
> 
> Jashwa: For being an intelligent troll who's posts I usually agree with
> Brazen: For being the best troll on the entire forum
> ...



NO.

Why are people here so obsessed with me? While I do think I'd be a decent "role model" based on the fact that I'm not a complete freak like a lot of furfags are, I'm not that fucking great. There are lots of people who are much better than me.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO.
> 
> Why are people here so obsessed with me? While I do think I'd be a decent "role model" based on the fact that I'm not a complete freak like a lot of furfags are, I'm not that fucking great. There are lots of people who are much better than me.


 You realize that it was a joke post, right?


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 21, 2010)

Im not iconic? well shit, I need to post more shit on everything :U


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Blotch and Zen.
> 
> What about negative impact? For negative, Dalhusky and WolfeeDarkfang.  That's a lot of negative publicity.


 
I think Chewfox wins the negativity contest.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> You realize that it was a joke post, right?


It was mostly aimed at people who actually think that.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was mostly aimed at people who actually think that.


 Good.  Because in all honesty, I have no fucking clue who you are or why you're so popular.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Good.  Because in all honesty, I have no fucking clue who you are or* why you're so popular*.


 You and me both man, you and me both...


----------



## Bando (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You and me both man, you and me both...


 
Iunno either. Maybe you post enough shit to get noticed. :V


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are people here so obsessed with me?





WillowWulf said:


> He's a pretty cool guy


 You are a pretty cool guy. 

Too cool to see it I guess.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> You are a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Too cool to see it I guess.


 What is cool about me. I just make bad sarcastic assholish posts. What is so cool about that.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is cool about me. *I just make bad sarcastic assholish posts*. What is so cool about that.


 You answered your own question.  On the internet, assholes reign supreme.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> You answered your own question.  On the internet, assholes reign supreme.


 But I don't even make awesome witty asshole posts, mine are blunt, and boring.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just make bad sarcastic assholish posts.


 Yeah, but they are _cool_ bad sarcastic  assholish posts. 

Remember things like wit, intelligence, being personable, uniqueness,  and so on are all unrelated to coolness. Think back to your elementary  school days. Who were all the cool kids? The sarcastic assholes who made  the bad jokes and had the personality of a rock, that's who. 

So if the forums were like some kind of elementary school for asspies in the South or something, you would be one of those cool kids who is just cool because he is cool.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Yeah, but they are _cool_ bad sarcastic  assholish posts.
> 
> Remember things like wit, intelligence, being personable, uniqueness,  and so on are all unrelated to coolness. Think back to your elementary  school days. Who were all the cool kids? The sarcastic assholes who made  the bad jokes and had the personality of a rock, that's who.
> 
> So if the forums were like some kind of elementary school for asspies in the South or something, you would be one of those cool kids who is just cool because he is cool.



I can't tell if that's a complement or an insult but since I'm in a good mood currently I'll take the former :V


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't tell if that's a complement or an insult but since I'm in a good mood currently I'll take the former :V


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *But I don't even make awesome witty asshole posts*, mine are blunt, and boring.


 
Leave those to atrakaj. 

But I think that some people like you BECAUSE you are the most normal. You don't talk about dicks all day, you don't talk about being thrown out for being gay all day, you don't talk about what you get off to.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

*sobs*

NO ONE LOVES MEEEE ;.;

Oh well, might as well get over it and post MY opinion...

My top 5.  In no particular order...

Tally
HAXX
Ratte
Milo
Fuzzy Alien


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 21, 2010)

Wolfeedarkfang


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

inb4 everybody posts their favorite porn artists

whoops too late


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Leave those to atrakaj.
> 
> But I think that some people like you BECAUSE you are the most normal. You don't talk about dicks all day, you don't talk about being thrown out for being gay all day, you don't talk about what you get off to.



The only people who really think that Heck is awesome are the people that joined during the time when Heck was really active (i.e. He posted 'Wanna yiff?' every few minutes.) Everyone who was here before him think that he's lame, but not a Fuzzeh, and everyone who joined after that have no fucking clue. Haxx is currently going through the Hecked phase, so the people joining now see him as Heck was seen.



Icky said:


> inb4 everybody posts their favorite porn artists
> 
> whoops too late



I'm a porn artist? Okay, do I draw two lines and a circle, or what?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

Kacey Miyagami is my friend
everyone else is a fagguht


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm a porn artist? Okay, do I draw two lines and a circle, or what?


You're not an iconic figure here. An icon represents the members of the group, and you hardly resemble them.

Actually, you and Jashwa would be a good pair of icons for the forums, Jashwa representing the cool assholish part of FAF and you representing the stupid newfags and idiots. 

It would work better if you were a fox, though.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> You're not an iconic figure here. An icon represents the members of the group, and you hardly resemble them.
> 
> Actually, you and Jashwa would be a good pair of icons for the forums, Jashwa representing the cool assholish part of FAF and you representing the stupid newfags and idiots.
> 
> It would work better if you were a fox, though.



If only, if only. Better get Heck or Haxx, then. Or hey, why not a Lombax?


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If only, if only. Better get Heck or Haxx, then. Or hey, why not a Lombax?


 
Because H&K is actually a good poster, even if he is a fox.

Fuzzy Alien would work, however.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Because H&K is actually a good poster, even if he is a fox.
> 
> Fuzzy Alien would work, however.


 
All of the nufurs worshipped him, however, making him their icon.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> inb4 everybody posts their favorite porn artists
> 
> whoops too late


 


Alstor said:


> I'm going to get flamed for this, but Coopertom is damn near iconic. He's the only suiter that isn't all peppy and more importantly, HE TALKS IN SUIT! Badass, I know.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW.... freaking drama furs. 

a good percentage of the posts here are nothing but drama, while the other half is just people nominating themselves as an iconic figure. 

raise a paw if anyone knows the objective of this topic? 

to show that we all have a sense of respect for at least ONE other person instead of being a bunch of self centered, plush plowers. 

so come on and show some respect, tell us who you feel deserves recognition.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> WOW.... freaking drama furs.


 Yea so?



Damien_Fox said:


> a good percentage of the posts here are nothing but drama, while the other half is just people nominating themselves as an iconic figure.


 So?



Damien_Fox said:


> raise a paw if anyone knows the objective of this topic?


 Furries and some non-furries I guess who have contributed something good or cool or positive to this fandom 



Damien_Fox said:


> to show that we all have a sense of respect for at least ONE other person instead of being a bunch of self centered, plush plowers.


 I don't really like sucking dick y'know (unless the person _really _deserves it)



Damien_Fox said:


> so come on and show some respect, tell us who you feel deserves recognition.


Me


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> WOW.... freaking drama furs.
> 
> a good percentage of the posts here are nothing but drama, while the other half is just people nominating themselves as an iconic figure.
> 
> ...


 
Meh, most of us burned that out in the last ass-kissing thread, but whatever.

~Icarus: because he's such a ravenfag and is good at arguing.
~Jash: because he's so adorable when sad, and enjoys telling people how stupid they are.
~Szopaw: because even though he 'resents me for life,' he's usually a nice guy.
~Blue: she has a vag, and yet is such a tomboy.
~Tycho: because we agree on a lot of things.
~Willow: because now that she's out of her ;^; phase, she's pretty cool.
~Heck: he has no e-peen.
~Ny: RAEGBANSMASH.

I would not call them iconic, however.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea so?
> 
> 
> So?
> ...



corrected a few things


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ~Willow: because now that she's out of her ;^; phase, she's pretty cool.


 d'awwwwwww ilu now 



Damien_Fox said:


> corrected a few things


 Not really, but it's so cute when newbs come in here and take things sooo seriously
Can I pinch your cheeks?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> d'awwwwwww ilu now
> 
> 
> Not really, but it's so cute when newbs come in here and take things sooo seriously
> Can I pinch your cheeks?



Hey, I got the other ones right. Majority rule. And you didn't love me before?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey, I got the other ones right. Majority rule. And you didn't love me before?


 The feeling was mutual


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ~Blue: she has a vag, and yet is such a tomboy.


 
Ily2.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> d'awwwwwww ilu now





Blues said:


> Ily2.



Do you see now, damien, why we don't ass-kiss that often? It leads to more ass-kissing, and eventually FAF will turn into another Gaia Online Forum.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you see now, damien, why we don't ass-kiss that often? It leads to more ass-kissing, and eventually FAF will turn into another Gaia Online Forum.


 
Not my fault you're downright lovable.

Fag. :V


----------



## Zontar (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to thank everyone who's drawn or penned crappy furry fetish erotica. Without you all, the fandom would not be what it is today.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you see now, damien, why we don't ass-kiss that often? It leads to more ass-kissing, and eventually FAF will turn into another Gaia Online Forum.


 It better not D:


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> All of the nufurs worshipped him, however, making him their icon.


H&K was a cool avatar meme until the newfags ruined it.



atrakaj said:


> Meh, most of us burned that out in the last ass-kissing thread, but whatever.
> 
> ~Icarus: because he's such a ravenfag and is good at arguing.
> ~Jash: because he's so adorable when sad, and enjoys telling people how stupid they are.
> ...


Why thank you.



Damien_Fox said:


> raise a paw



Get out.

Get the FUCK out.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Jashwa: For being an intelligent troll who's posts I usually agree with


 


Icky said:


> Actually, you and Jashwa would be a good pair of icons for the forums, Jashwa representing the cool assholish part of FAF and you representing the stupid newfags and idiots.


 


atrakaj said:


> ~Jash: because he's so adorable when sad, and enjoys telling people how stupid they are.




Hey everyone :3c


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey everyone :3c


Hi :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Nobody here is iconic.

Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nobody here is iconic.
> 
> Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.


 Somebody's jealous~


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nobody here is iconic.
> 
> Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.



Which is why I just listed people I respect. I don't worship.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Somebody's jealous~


 
Of you? Or Icarus?

Oh, sure! Very jealous!


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nobody here is iconic.
> 
> Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.


 
We love you too.




HAXX said:


> Of you? Or Icarus?
> 
> Oh, sure! Very jealous!


 
Everybody is secretly jealous of me.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nobody here is iconic.
> 
> Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.


 It's about the fandom, not the forums, but because some people here only know about a handful of people or so, posting well known posters I guess will suffice


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Of you? Or Icarus?
> 
> Oh, sure! Very jealous!


 No one would be jealous of icarus. He's a stupid bird that can't even hold a cup.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's about the fandom, not the forums, but because some people here only know about a handful of people or so, posting well known posters I guess will suffice


 
I'm not well known.



Jashwa said:


> No one would be jealous of icarus. He's a stupid  bird that can't even hold a cup.


 
Seriously. He flies into cars too.

Not that being afraid of water is much better.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one would be jealous of icarus. He's a stupid bird that can't even hold a cup.


Well what the fuck would you want to hold a cup for.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one would be jealous of icarus. He's a stupid bird that can't even hold a cup.



Birds don't use cups.

So.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nobody here is iconic.
> 
> Seriously, it is a god damn message board. Most of you people are about as "iconic" or neat as dog shit.



Well I mean, you can be "iconic" on a forum, it just depends on how restrictive your definition of "iconic" is. 

But I think the point was to find someone iconic in the fandom as a whole, which would probs exclude most people in this forum. I don't know though, didn't really read the OP.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Well what the fuck would you want to hold a cup for.


 To drink like a person.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm not well known.


 Meh, I'm not really iconic either


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> To drink like a person.


Why would you want to do that.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

I never get nominated for anything around here -kicks rock-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Well I mean, you can be "iconic" on a forum, it just depends on how restrictive your definition of "iconic" is.
> 
> But I think the point was to find someone iconic in the fandom as a whole, which would probs exclude most people in this forum. I don't know though, didn't really read the OP.


 
Well I certainly don't fit it.

I'm flattered..I think...that some people would even bother mentioning me.
I means I post too much though.



WillowWulf said:


> Meh, I'm not really iconic either


 
Draw really good porn. Make money. Feel proud about how much everyone loves your art.

Cry when you look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I never get nominated for anything around here -kicks rock-



Most cannibalistic: Kylie.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well I certainly don't fit it.
> 
> I'm flattered..I think...that some people would even bother mentioning me.
> I means I post too much though.


 If I read right (which I probably didn't as I only read the posts containing my name [crtl+f ftw]), didn't most people mention you in a negative light?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

I knew I loved you for something atrakaj<3


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I means I post too much though.


I think that is a large part of it, yes. 

It is like selling something: flood the market with your product and everyone will have you on their mind.




Jashwa said:


> [crtl+f ftw]


Hmm 

_*does so_

That is so much quicker what have I been doing over the yeas?


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Draw really good porn. Make money. Feel proud about how much everyone loves your art.
> 
> Cry when you look at yourself in the mirror.


 ..but I don't draw porn :|


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I knew I loved you for something atrakaj<3


 
You could love me for no reason.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well I certainly don't fit it.
> 
> I'm flattered..I think...that some people would even bother mentioning me.
> I means I post too much though.


I don't think anyone mentioned you...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If I read right (which I probably didn't as I only read the posts containing my name [crtl+f ftw]), didn't most people mention you in a negative light?



This is true.

Oh well?

Oh well.


----------



## Jeffrey_Dahmer (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Most cannibalistic: Kylie.


 I take offense to that.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeffrey_Dahmer said:


> I take offense to that.


 
Hi Jashwa.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeffrey_Dahmer said:


> I take offense to that.


 Why would you?


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Jun 21, 2010)

No one's mentioned Spunky? Really? Spunky's awesome.

I'd also say SecreT, because pretty much everyone knows him, whether you like him or not, haha.

Oh and on the opposite end of the spectrum, Allan. :x


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeffrey_Dahmer said:


> I take offense to that.



I don't like your Bun-Face. Your other one is better.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2010)

I am the most Iconic because I am ETERNAL LEADER. Your mother is a dirty whore and you are a faggot who writes emo poetry.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, fuck you Dahmer. I know how to perform a proper lobotomy. Chemical zombies were a stupid idea. And at least I didn't get beat to death in prison.


btw ily<3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

So it's settled. NO ONE HERE is popufur. The most popular person here is Nylak, and that's because she had an FA banner up for a month. Can we stop with the, "Who's the most iconic on the forums?" bullshit?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeffrey_Dahmer said:


> I take offense to that.


 
Besides, you're the most cannabalistic, not cannibalistic.



Alstor said:


> So it's settled. NO ONE HERE is popufur. The most popular person here is Nylak, and that's because he had an FA banner up for a month. Can we stop with the, "Who's the most iconic on the forums?" bullshit?



You know, we have few enough straight/bi females, and your calling them all he is annoying.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Hi Jashwa.


 


atrakaj said:


> I don't like your Bun-Face. Your other one is better.


 Huh? Why would I post on another account when I wouldn't get post count for it?


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So it's settled. NO ONE HERE is popufur. The most popular person here is Nylak, and that's because he had an FA banner up for a month. Can we stop with the, "Who's the most iconic on the forums?" bullshit?


 
why you being such a downer

man

clean the sand out of your vagina or something


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hey, fuck you Dahmer. I know how to perform a proper lobotomy. Chemical zombies were a stupid idea. And at least I didn't get beat to death in prison.


 I bet you've never even eaten anyone before, you poser.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Alstor
> 
> So it's settles. NO ONE HERE is popufur.



Popufur?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So it's settled. NO ONE HERE is popufur. The most popular person here is Nylak, and that's because he had an FA banner up for a month. Can we stop with the, "Who's the most iconic on the forums?" bullshit?


 Nylak is a woman.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 21, 2010)

I ate your mom last night


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Huh? Why would I post on another account when I wouldn't get post count for it?



Why would you care about +1 post count when you have over 14k?


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Huh? Why would I post on another account when I wouldn't get post count for it?


 
teh lulz


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> BYou know, we have few enough straight/bi females, and your calling them all he is annoying.


 


Jashwa said:


> Nylak is a woman.


 Oopsie poopsie.


Icky said:


> why you being such a downer
> 
> man
> 
> clean  the sand out of your vagina or something


 No. Feels good man.


TranceFur said:


> Popufur?


 Yup.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why would you care about +1 post count when you have over 14k?


 Because I wanna be the very best


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because I wanna be the very best


 ............

Too easy


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because I wanna be the very best


 
_The best that ever was._

You'll bypass Ratte soon.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> why you being such a downer
> 
> man
> 
> clean the sand out of your vagina or something



Clean the rocks out of your cloaca.

>:3c


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Clean the rocks out of your cloaca.
> 
> >:3c


 
Already did today. 

You might want to try it sometime, it'd cheer you up.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> _The best that ever was._
> 
> You'll bypass Ratte soon.


 Won't happen.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Already did today.
> 
> You might want to try it sometime, it'd cheer you up.


 
Jash never did help you.



Jashwa said:


> Won't happen.



I'd laugh if she reset your post count just so you don't pass her. I don't see her caring about it that much, though.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Jash never did help you.


I figured it out myself.

Thanks for the help, Jashwa.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jashwa
> 
> Won't happen.



           ?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> I figured it out myself.
> 
> Thanks for the help, Jashwa.


 Well, aren't you and Jashwa just best buds.

Jash, you need a bro count.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> ?


 What is so confusing about that?



Alstor said:


> Jash,  you need a bro count.


 I have too many bros and too many hos to count.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Well, aren't you and Jashwa just best buds.
> 
> Jash, you need a bro count.


dude, since like

_FOREVER_


TranceFur said:


> ?


When did he say that?


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What is so confusing about that?
> 
> 
> Why not?
> ...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Already did today.
> 
> You might want to try it sometime, it'd cheer you up.


 
The pain feels good. It gives me a reason to hate everyone.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> dude, since like
> 
> _FOREVER_
> 
> When did he say that?



About him surpassing Ratte on post count.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Jashwa said:
> 
> 
> > What is so confusing about that?
> ...


 Because she usually posts way more than I do in the summer. I don't know why she hasn't posted much recently.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because she usually posts way more than I do in the summer. I don't know why she hasn't posted much recently.



Even then her post count is usually about 20/day. You can still beat that.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The pain feels good. It gives me a reason to hate everyone.


 
trust me bro

try it


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Even then her post count is usually about 20/day. You can still beat that.


 I might have to stop right before I do. It would just make me feel sad.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jashwa
> 
> Because she usually posts way more than I do in the summer. I don't know why she hasn't posted much recently.


 I see.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I might have to stop right before I do. It would just make me feel sad.



Because then you would have no one to look up to because her e-peen would no longer be the biggest.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because then you would have no one to look up to because her e-peen would no longer be the biggest.


 Her e-peen will always be the biggest, no matter how many more posts I get.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> trust me bro
> 
> try it


Only if I can throw the rocks at people.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Her e-peen will always be the biggest, no matter how many more posts I get.



But it's not the same. Hey, you might just get to use that other account after all.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Her e-peen will always be the biggest, no matter how many more posts I get.


 This is so true


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> And What the fuck happened to the quote?


 
YOU ARE MISSING THE [ /QUOTE] YOU F


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Only if I can throw the rocks at people.


 
Throwing rocks from your vagina at people is the best.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> YOU ARE MISSING THE [ /QUOTE] YOU F


Hey, did you say candle jack or something? Is that why you didn't fi-


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Throwing rocks from your vagina at people is the best.



And here I though that you had a cloaca.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey, did you say candle jack or something? Is that why you didn't fi-


Oh goddammit.  

Candlejack is a retarded meme.

Look, I'm still here.

bitch will never find me he-


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Kommodore
> 
> YOU ARE MISSING THE [ /QUOTE] YOU F



holy sh  , fix your     caps lock you f.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

Alright Imma go against the grain, and add another to my iconic list.

JASHWA

Because his constant insulting of my posts in the past has made me want to become a better person, and FaFer.  Also I heard a Rumer that Jash is secretly Chuck Norris...XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Alright Imma go against the grain, and add another to my iconic list.
> 
> JASHWA
> 
> Because his constant insulting of my posts in the past has made me want to become a better person, and FaFer.  Also I heard a Rumer that Jash is secretly Chuck Norris...XD


 
You sure you just don't want to have harsh, honest, and dirty sex with him?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sure you just don't want to have harsh, honest, and dirty sex with him?




Hell no...

Your thinking of Milo, not Jashwa...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hell no...
> 
> Your thinking of Milo, not Jashwa...



Oh? Maybe it's just me. :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh? Maybe it's just me. :V


 
I wouldn't mind yiffing you either...;P


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh god who left the foxes alone in here.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh god who left the foxes alone in here.



I wasn't going to fucking come in here. Then it'd just be me and two foxes.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh god who left the foxes alone in here.



Raptor Jesus and Chuck Norris gave us written permission...

If you wanna take it up witht hem go right ahead, before u go what do u want on ur tombstone? ;P 

XD


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Raptor Jesus and Chuck Norris gave us written permission...
> 
> If you wanna take it up witht hem go right ahead, before u go what do u want on ur tombstone? ;P
> 
> XD


 You should yiff HAXX.  After all, he is definitely gay.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Raptor Jesus and Chuck Norris gave us written permission...
> 
> If you wanna take it up witht hem go right ahead, before u go what do u want on ur tombstone? ;P
> 
> XD


Chuck Norris is an overrated tough guy actor and his jokes are shit.


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2010)

Dammit. This board only tells me I must find a way to be awesome.


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Chuck Norris is an overrated tough guy actor and his jokes are shit.


 

Good. I'm not the only one who can't stand Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

Icky said:


> Chuck Norris is an overrated tough guy actor and his jokes are shit.



Okay fine...the truth is Foxie Jesus gave us permission...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Alright Imma go against the grain, and add another to my iconic list.
> 
> JASHWA
> 
> Because his constant insulting of my posts in the past has made me want to become a better person, and FaFer.  Also I heard a Rumer that Jash is secretly Chuck Norris...XD


I don't know if I should feel honored and happy that it makes you want to be a better person or offended that you made a chuck norris joke about me. I'm going with offended. 



HAXX said:


> Oh? Maybe it's just me. :V


 Lose some of that inhuman muscle tone and maybe :V


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Okay fine...the truth is Foxie Jesus gave us permission...


 
urdoinitwrong


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lose some of that inhuman muscle tone and maybe :V



He needs moar flab?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He needs moar flab?


 He just needs to look human. He'd be hot if he looked human and not like some steroided out cyborg or something.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Bir said:


> Dammit. This board only tells me I must find a way to be awesome.


 You make really good tails


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He just needs to look human. He'd be hot if he looked human and not like some steroided out cyborg or something.


 
I'm really not that big. Just, toned...



Icky said:


> Oh god who left the foxes alone in here.


 
...hey there!


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...hey there!


>:|


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm really not that big. Just, toned...


 I didn't say you were, but I can't think of any better way to describe it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't say you were, but I can't think of any better way to describe it.


 
How about excessively healthy? You know, like horizontally challenged? :V


----------



## Bir (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You make really good tails


 
xD Thank you. I appreciate it. ^^;


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god what the hell happened why is everyone yiffing each other...


----------



## Bando (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god what the hell happened why is everyone yiffing each other...


 
You forgot it's the Den.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You forgot it's the Den.


 Oh yeah...

God damnit.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank god for European time zones, I don't even want to know what happened to this thread while I was sleeping in my murry bed.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 22, 2010)

I feel left out.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I feel left out.


 This piece and many others makes you one of the best artists on FA.


----------



## Damien_Fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Blues said:


> Not my fault you're downright lovable.
> 
> Fag. :V



minnesota?

i'm in minnesota too! 

let point and laugh at all the other non-minnesotans! 

and fag is a good thing. so addicting those fags... too bad they stain my teeth.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Damien_Fox said:


> minnesota?
> 
> i'm in minnesota too!
> 
> ...


 
It's a good thing you're gay or I might be a bit jealous.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Thank god for European time zones, I don't even want to know what happened to this thread while I was sleeping in my murry bed.


 
God damn European time zones, I missed all the fun while I was sleeping in my murry bed.


----------

